# how do i value a used embriodery machine?



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

local guy selling a tajima 12 head/12 color. 10 years old. 

how do i value this? he wants $22K. good price or not?


----------



## Art2Shirt (Dec 17, 2008)

It is dependent on your expience or skill level. A 10 year old machine is going to need maintenance no matter how well it was treated. Are you adept at fixing these machines? 

Another consideration is a new machine will outperform an older one by a lot.

My newest runs very well at 750-950 stitches a minute. My oldest machine(10 year) will only run well at 450. So the new one puts out 88% more garments every week. That equates to hundreds of dollars more every week therefore justifing(for me) a payment on the new machine


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

NOt sure about Embroidery machines, but I have bought alot of used equipment over the years. I always pay less then half of what a new unit would cost. Unless the unit is in extremely new condition. 

Learn as much as you can about the unit, what flaws or problems might be associated with that model. 

You have to take into acount:
1. no warranty
2. no produt support or training
3. resale value for you, if you decide to sell
4. how many people are after the same item

Like I said I know nothing about embroidery machines but did find this unit on ebay just by typing your info into google. Good luck.

Tajima 2 Head 12 color Embroidery Machine TMFXII-C1202 - eBay (item 170289356276 end time Jan-02-09 12:05:49 PST)


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A good brand embroidery machine like a Tajima generally have a higher resale value compared to other used machines. However, looking at the current models of Tajimas, they run faster and the control panels are now easier to use. They also have accessories now like the "laser pointing device", and you can attach a cording and sequin device. And unlike the older models, you can now connect your PC to the embroidery machine for easier input of designs. You can also easily connect a generic USB floppy drive reader on the new models unlike the old ones where some of them needs a proprietary and expensive floppy drive reader. Lastly, if I remember correctly, tajima now uses a new .TBF file format which you can only use on the new machines.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

p.s. I'd check out a TMFX cylinder type, 6 head/15 colors, and compare the price to that. If you're not going to be "contract embroiderer", a 6 head machine could give you "more business" than a 12 head machine.


----------



## Art2Shirt (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a loyal Barudan guy. 

Most of the largest embroidery houses that I know of, on the east coast use Barudan.

So I just followed the big guys when I started more than a few years ago


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks for the input so far. any more is also appreciated. 

the guy is closing down, one owner on this machine. i have seen it and everything else he has. 20 years of accounts and embroidery files. been a one man shop for most of this time. 

he has a lot of other stuff that will come with the $22k, unfortunatly, he isnt currently doing a lot of active sales so all of the value is going to be in equipment and some sales leads for business that he had before. 

any more thoughts?


----------



## Art2Shirt (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't realize you were kind of getting a business too


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Check the Embroidery Yellow Pages Embroidery Yellow Pages - Home Page to get an idea about what comparable equipment is worth. A twelve head is a lotfor a beginner but you should be able to turn off heads until you get some experience. Will he spend time training you (machine and software)? If so make sure he includes machine maintenance and running a multihead. If the deal includes software how old is that? Can the software run on a new computer? I would want to see every head run both flats and caps and check the stitching quality produced by each head. How far away is a Tajima tech? It would be great if a tech could give an accessment.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

after speaking with beacon funding and thinking about it for a while we sent an offer over.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Best of luck to you, and to your new business.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

A 10 year old machine could have small problems, big problems or no problems. So unless you have experience with commercial embroidery machines and can put the machine through its paces before laying out any cash, it would likely be wise to have the machine thoroughly checked out by a qualified tech. 

As far as what the machine is worth, check with Hirsch International [USA] or Rubenstein Bros. [Canada]. These are the Tajima dealers in the two respective countries and they would be able to tell you what the machine is worth. They may even have a repair / service history on the machine if any work was done by them.

Also check sites like:
Embroidery Yellow Pages - Home Page
Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software
International Machine Group, new and used commercial embroidery equipment, t-jet, direct to garment printers
used embroidery machines, we buy your embroidery machine here!

That embroidery machine will be a brute to move. You will need a trailer or truck with a tail gate lift and plenty of "brute force" help. Also be sure to check doorway, hallway, stairwell widths to make sure you will have sufficient clearance to move the machine through.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

We figure we need $232/hr out of this machine to make our profit goals. Quite possible at an average of 500 spm. We will just need sales to support that volume. Still waiting on a response to our offer....

checking current asking prices, $30K is average.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, the guy backed out on my offer. I offered full price and he decided he wanted to remain in the business and didn't accept my offer. Oh well, on to the next project.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

All is not lost, you gained alot of knowledge. You will better for the next deal. Good luck.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

...it could even be a "blessing-in-disguise".


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you have embroidery experience? If not try to get some before you buy any equipment. Embroidery is an animal that takes a lot of patience. When you mess up in embroidery say an 8 head machine with $12.00 shirts on it that is $96.00 down the drain. Proceed with caution!


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

he did offer to sell me only his machine and fixtures and excess inventory. he wanted to keep his customers which in his ad for sale he said he was selling. then he said if he sold the machine he would buy a smaller one and stay in the biz. i had a feeling after i met with him. 

my conclusions are this:
he took out a loan against the machine and was looking to 'disappear' it and pocket the money
he realized his 20 year biz would be gone and he got cold feet
his machine didnt work any more and he wanted someone to 'buy' him a new one

my offer had a dozen contingencies including a working machine verified by a certified tech, no payments unless i made money from his accounts that he claimed he had, proof that he had paid all taxes and had no liabilities from his business (he was a dba), and proof that his partner agreed to the sale (i looked up his dba filing and found a partner). 

so, when he turned me down all of this came out that he didnt have anything that would satisfy those contingencies. 

running a 12 head emb is far more safe than buying a bag of liabilities!

i will be at iss in long beach either friday or sunday. c yall thar!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

THX1138 said:


> ... then he said if he sold the machine he would buy a smaller one and stay in the biz. ..
> 
> his machine didnt work any more and he wanted someone to 'buy' him a new one


Yep, it's really possible that a smaller machine could give you more business, specially now, on this "recession" stage.

It could be working still, but a bit difficult to operate on low volume orders. Yes, you could switch off some of the heads but there's always the "psychological barrier" to do it.


----------

